
Node.js Advisory Board Meeting Minutes and Working Group Discussions - nicolagreco
https://github.com/joyent/nodejs-advisory-board
======
brentburgoyne
"0.12 is done except for a patch on windows"

------
angersock
What's the current state of the Node ecosystem? I've heard a lot lately about
some possible fork occurring, some issues with Joyent/Strongloop's
involvement, npm being a full startup now (which is kinda horrifying), and a
bunch of other stuff that seems to end up as FUD.

What the hell is actually going on?

EDIT:

Also, in the README the links to agendas and minutes seem to be broken. :(

~~~
dmpk2k
As far as I can tell, nothing is going on, except the typical OSS drama.

Frankly, I don't care who "owns" an OSS project, just as long as the thing
works (and node does). I leave dumb politics for people with too much idle
time on their hands; I recommend you save your time and do likewise.

~~~
vdaniuk
>dumb politics, idle time, typical OSS drama

Feeling a bit trollish, aren't you? Consensus building is extremely important
to make "the thing work" sustainably in OSS communities.

I guess you don't want to invest time and resources into ecosystems that cease
to develop only because some idiots (in the classical greek definiton "those
who don't participate in politics") didn't care, right?

~~~
diminoten
Come on, no need to call names.

And you have to admit, there's an eye for profit in here which is mucking up
the whole thing. Someone's trying to make money off of Node.js's ecosystem,
and it's not "consensus building" related at all, so it's actively _harming_
the "make the thing work" part of this OSS community.

